# Jordi is gone



## jordiwes (Mar 1, 2012)

I woke up this morning to find Jordi had passed. She had never been sick a day in her life and I hope she passed quietly in her sleep.

Not sure what Wesley is going to do with out her. I could tell he groomed her all over in the night.:cry1:

She had a very good7 years but we'll sure miss her!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Mar 1, 2012)

Aww Im so sorry for your loss. Its never easy losing a furbaby. Binky free Jordi :rip:ink iris::rainbow:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Mar 1, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your sweet Jordi. :tears2::rip:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Mar 1, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your little Jordi, how sweet that he groomed her. That is the old fashion way of burial, where the loved ones of the deceased prepare them. Binky free little one.


----------



## JimD (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh no!

I'm so sorry Steph 


Binky free Jordi
ray::rainbow:


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 1, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for the loss of your Sweet Jordi. 

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 1, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace little girl, you're loved and missed.:bunnyangel:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh goodness Steph, my heart sank when I sawJordi's name.

I'm so sorry. Poor Wesley, give him a kiss from me.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge Sweet Jordi.:rainbow:

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## jujub793 (Mar 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear your fur baby passed over the bridge :hug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 3, 2012)

Awww, RIP dear Jordi  You will be missed! I always thought you were one of the cutest RO bunnies.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 3, 2012)

How are you and Wesley doing? My thought to both of you. It's truly tough going on without that special someone you both loved so much. 


K


----------



## Samara (Mar 3, 2012)

So sorry for your wee one passing. It does sound like it was a quiet sleep passing. That's how my Bailey went, at about the same age.

It can never be easy. But why should it be? They're our everything...our laughter, our frustration, our comfort and our sorrow. 

Perhaps you could make a picture frame collage of your favorite Jordi pictures and when you're ready hang it up. 

:hug:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh no. I'm so sorry. It seems like right now the forum is going through so many losses.


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 9, 2012)

I am so sorry, Steph. Jordi and Wesley were always special. How is Wesley coping?

Jan


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 12, 2012)

Wesley seems ok... He is getting a more attention now and actually accepting it. I'm not sure whether he likes my cat's attention... he tends to sit on him and groom him. Grooming is nice, but probably not while being squished.

Every time I notice he is asleep, I have to wake him up to check on him. I'm a little paranoid now.

I really want to take him to the shelter to introduce him to some ladies but my husband says no for now. Boo!


----------

